

Microsoft Anti-Gmail Ad - andr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TDbrX5U75dk

======
beshrkayali
It is pretty funny, but the ads makes it seem as if there are real people
snooping into your emails when it's actually just some bots that are trying to
serve you ads (which is inevitable) that might relate to you, isn't that
better than just having random stupid ads show up on your page?

I appreciate it when Gmail tells me that I'm missing the attachements or when
it asks me to add the event written in text in the email to my calendar.

I'm not saying Google is not evil, but it's hypocritical of Microsoft to say
this while they're actually doing the same thing reading people Facebook
statuses on bing and so on.

------
atomicdog
As crap as Hotmail is, I found this pretty funny.

